# [Help Thread] My cube has issues! My cube is broken!



## abr71310 (Jan 15, 2009)

The center cap (or w/e you call it) snapped (well, "flew") off of my cube when i was turning it (i just finished lubing/sanding it) and it won't go back on!! (like, it snapped off and I can't tell if there's supposed to be a piece inside or something, but it won't stay on... every time i put it back together it just collapses...)

Does anybody know how to fix this?

Can I use super glue to get the cap to stay ON the cube (but still be rotate-able?)??

I need help.... FAST!!!


----------



## teller (Jan 15, 2009)

You can totally glue it back on. Just don't get any glue on the inside screw, just the rim of the cap.


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 15, 2009)

yep, this happened to me not long back > http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7726&highlight=my+storebought+just+broke I posted some pictures of it

I tried gluing it but it only worked for 9 solves and broke again.


----------



## abr71310 (Jan 17, 2009)

I just did what most others would do and took it apart (since the corner/edge pieces were practically brand-new). I took apart my other cube (crappy corner and edge stickers) and put these corners and edges on them, and it turned out 5x better than any storebought EVER!!! (pops a LOT though; I don't mind, my T-perm went from 3.00 seconds to 2.xx seconds)

I guess I just have to wait for my 3 DS cubes to come in before I get to awesomely wicked sub-30 singles again...


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Jun 18, 2009)

*V-Cube 7 Core Broken*

Skip a paragraph if you don't want the story.

So I got my V-Cube collection on Monday. I was extremely happy with the 5x5 and spent most of Monday solving it. Skipping the 6x6 and going to the 7x7 Tuesday (yesterday), I solved it twice and was going for a third. Then I turned the blue layer. Pop does not describe the cataclysm that happened. The top 3 layers exploded onto the floor. I was a little in shock at how little pressure I had applied to create a pop. I found all the pieces (eventually), but then realized that my blue center had snapped off from the core.

(I'll get a picture hopefully) With a core with only 5 attached ends, should I try to fix it or send it back? I'm still a little in shock but I also don't know what to do. I don't know how well superglue will to the job, because I'm very likely to make the blue face unturnable.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jun 18, 2009)

ask verdes for a replacement maybe?

It sounds like you were doing a standard (not rough) turn.


----------



## Dene (Jun 18, 2009)

I wonder why everyone has to ask what to do in such a situation?

Send a polite e-mail to Verdes explaining the situation. By the sounds of it the fault is in the product, and so you are entitled to a free replacement (core).
I recommend putting a pic of what happened in the e-mail as well.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 18, 2009)

Are the V7 cores the same size as a 3x3 core (like the V5 cores)? If so, you could replace it with a 3x3 core and get an adjustable tension system.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Jun 19, 2009)

Alright, I'll email Verdes. I heard he was a nice guy, but a core is probably more valuable than an extra piece, so I wasn't sure.

Thanks you guys!


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 19, 2009)

if the core broke, he should definitely send you a new one. Make sure you take a picture and tell them what happened without demanding anything.


----------



## royzabeast (Aug 9, 2009)

*Broken edge piece*

So if anyone's used a third model type A cube, you know it feels like it'll fall apart in your hands. So I was solving my new cube, had it for about a week and it popped. Ok, no biggy, but one of the edge pieces broke . Has this happened to anybody else? I was thinking if I should try superglueing it back into place. Do you think the people at HKnowstore would send me a replacement ?


----------



## coolmission (Aug 9, 2009)

Happened to me. One week after order arrived. I was pissed. That's why I don't use 3rd model type A anymore. Hell, I was even doing OH when it happened; and you should know that my tps for OH is nearly 0.5


----------



## pentrixter (Aug 10, 2009)

Yes that happened to me too after... 2 months of using it. The edge pieces are quite an improvement from the Type A III though. Those broke much easier.


----------



## piemaster (Aug 10, 2009)

If you got it from cube4you, they're nice enough to give you a replacement.


----------



## royzabeast (Aug 10, 2009)

The email I'm about to send- 

To whom it may concern,
I recently bought a Rubik's cube from the HKNowStore about three weeks ago. I was delighted that it arrived so soon after I placed my order on your website. However, about two weeks later while I was using this new cube, an edge piece popped out, breaking a piece of it off with it. I have attached a photo of what the broken piece with this email. I have tried to glue it back on, without success. I was hoping to see if you could somehow send me a replacement edge piece. Here is a link to the cube I am referring to:

http://www.hknowstore.com/item.aspx?corpname=nowstore&itemid=0892d6fb-a81f-4ec5-ba49-e2042e903586

Thank you for your time,
Roy S.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 10, 2009)

Sending "to whom it may concern" in an email where you are asking for a replacement is kinda stupid, because they don't want to send it to you (no one does, it is losing money), so I would suggest starting off with something more normal, such as "Hello."


----------



## anythingtwisty (Aug 10, 2009)

State the model as well.


----------



## pentrixter (Aug 11, 2009)

anythingtwisty said:


> State the model as well.


lawl. :fp


----------



## CubeKID777 (Oct 28, 2010)

*Broken 4x4 Center Piece*

hey guys,
i have a few questions. First let me tell you what happened. One of my center pieces broke and came into 2 pieces. The cube is 6cm QJ cube (mini) So heres the questions.
1) If i buy a center piece at cubesmith will it fit my mini 6cm cube?
2) Can i get the piece in white? or only black
3) How long does it take them to get back in stock, because there currently out.
4) ABOUT how long does cubesmith take to ship to the US
5) Is there a way to fix this without getting a new piece? I tried super glueing it but it came apart and just made it worse!
thanks guys

BTW i got a new type core


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 28, 2010)

no on cubesmith they are for rubiks
they will not be getting them in any time soon (havent had them in over a year)
only in black otherwise youd see a white one (and ive never seen a white rubiks 4x4)
it takes about 2.5-3 weeks to toronto, but if you only need the centre you wont be ordering so it doesnt matter
retry super gluing its the only thing you can do, or buy a better cube.


----------



## CubeKID777 (Oct 28, 2010)

so where can i get a piece that would fit?!


----------



## bigbee99 (Oct 28, 2010)

I can sell you a black piece, but not a white one.


----------



## IisakTheCuber (Jan 15, 2011)

*Help! Rubik's 4x4x4 Broken center piece*

Hey everyone!

I was disassembling my 4x4x4 Rubik's cube yesterday and i noticed that one of my white center pieces was broken and it don't stay on it's own place.

Here's a picture:






Should i order a new center piece or throw the whole cube to carbage?

Thanks for the help!

IisakTheCuber


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 15, 2011)

Invest in a new 4x4. If you love your Rubik's then order a new piece but there are so many good 4x4s now that using a Rubik's brand is foolish. I own a Dayan and recently am X-Cube. I can't say which is better because I don't have enough Lubix for my X-Cube but if you have the money go X-Cube. Everyone who gets the damn thing assembled loves it. Of you don't kind a cube that's large go with the Dayan. Mine is too big for my hands but it's fast and cuts well after some lube.


----------



## Nestor (Jan 15, 2011)

Superglue it. If that fails, order a new one.

Thinking is hard isn't it?


----------



## IisakTheCuber (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks for the advice!

I watched some videos and prices, X-Cube looked quite interesting

Maybe ordering that this week.


----------



## Jopa (May 1, 2011)

*V-Cube6 Broken center*

Hi, i have a cube six and it pop i was searching the center but i cant find it i think that it is in the trash.where can in buy a white center?


Thank You:fp


----------



## JyH (May 1, 2011)

Email V-Cubes. They might send you a new one if you show pictures/video proof.


----------



## Jopa (May 1, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 1, 2011)

Doubt they'll do that, I've asked for parts and they always tell me I have to buy a new cube and then maybe they'll send me one.


----------



## Jopa (May 1, 2011)

Lol they just say me that what can i do


----------



## Engberg91 (May 1, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> I've asked for parts and they always tell me I have to buy a new cube and then *maybe* they'll send me one.


Made me laugh xD


----------



## ben1996123 (May 1, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> Doubt they'll do that, I've asked for parts and they always tell me I have to buy a new cube and then maybe they'll send me one.



Lol. I don't get why they do that for everyone, apart from me -.-

I asked for a 6x6 core because I said mine was too loose, and they sent another one with a "new design" and 12 inner edges for free without any photo/video. Also one of the centres on my 7x7 snapped and they asked for a photo then, I sent one and they sent 3 of the pieces that broke and a full set of 7x7 stickers for free.


----------



## Vinny (May 1, 2011)

I hate V cubes. They won't let me buy a 6x6 core from them.


----------



## sa11297 (May 1, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Lol. I don't get why they do that for everyone, apart from me -.-
> 
> I asked for a 6x6 core because I said mine was too loose, and they sent another one with a "new design" and 12 inner edges for free without any photo/video. Also one of the centres on my 7x7 snapped and they asked for a photo then, I sent one and they sent 3 of the pieces that broke and a full set of 7x7 stickers for free.


 lucky...


----------



## Hermanio (May 29, 2012)

*LanLan 2x2 broken core*

Hello!
This is my story of how I broke my LanLan 2x2.
I was solving the cube when suddenly I got an internal pop. I tried fixing it and pushing the piece to the correct position. What was weird was that this time the piece didn't go easily back in as usual. I loosened one of the sides and tried it then. Unexpectedly the cube blew into pieces and the screw flew out. On the first inspection I saw that the screw had torn out the inside of the core making the hole larger. Since then the screw just won't stay in there and it is impossible for me to put it together. 
This is really unfortunate because my first competition ever is nearing and my only 2x2 is broken.
Do any of you have any advice? Could putting something in the core fix the problem or should I go to a nearby store and settle for a V-cube 2b (pillowed)? I have thought of putting a little super glue inside to create a stronger structure but it may not be a great idea.
All ideas are welcome!

(I am really sorry if this is posted in a wrong forum or subforum)


----------



## Ickenicke (May 29, 2012)

Hermanio said:


> This is really unfortunate because my first competition ever is nearing and my only 2x2 is broken.


Buy a Wittwo! I guess you mean Tallinn open. I think you can get a new Wittwo before that.



Hermanio said:


> should I go to a nearby store and settle for a V-cube 2b (pillowed)?


 
Not allowed in comps.


----------



## BlackStahli (May 30, 2012)

Hermanio said:


> I was solving the cube when suddenly I got an internal pop. I tried fixing it and pushing the piece to the correct position. What was weird was that this time the piece didn't go easily back in as usual. I loosened one of the sides and tried it then. Unexpectedly the cube blew into pieces and the screw flew out. On the first inspection I saw that the screw had torn out the inside of the core making the hole larger. Since then the screw just won't stay in there and it is impossible for me to put it together.


strange...that never happened to my lanlan even after like 4-5 months of solving
but, like ichenicke said, buy a wittwo! it's like a dayan 2x2 basically.


----------



## Hermanio (May 30, 2012)

BlackStahli said:


> strange...that never happened to my lanlan even after like 4-5 months of solving
> but, like ichenicke said, buy a wittwo! it's like a dayan 2x2 basically.


 Well, the thing is that ordering it takes quite some time for it to arrive. Seems like I'll have to stay away from the 2x2 round this time, but I will buy a Wittwo in the summer along with a pyraminx and other puzzles! Thanks for the recommendation! After all I am still a beginner who has been cubing for a year and I do not know much.


----------



## storebought (May 31, 2012)

If you were really desperate you could try loctite spray or plumbers thread tape, they might work, in fact if the cube is toast it might just be worth a try.


----------



## balloon6610 (Jun 1, 2012)

I have the same problem as well


----------



## monkeytherat (Jun 1, 2012)

I wouLd recommend ordering a wittwo and hope it comes in time. If not, you can always borrow someone's cube at the competition or buy one there.


----------



## Hermanio (Jun 8, 2012)

I tried to fix it but with no success. Guess I'll have to order a a Wittwo. Thank you for your suggestions!


----------



## Hermanio (Jun 8, 2012)

balloon6610 said:


> I have the same problem as well


Seems that using a different screw is the only fix. I tried it and the 2x2 now works. The performance is not great at the moment, but at least it stays together!
Discovered the fix accidentally when some old crappy Chinese cube blew into pieces and the screw fell out.


----------



## Supersmash213 (Oct 17, 2012)

*Help! My V-Cube 5 Core is Broken!*

Hi all!

I was solving my V-Cube 5 today and I dropped it. Long story short, the core split in half along the middle... I'm thinking about supergluing it back together but I'm worried that it could prevent it from turning or something like that. Anyway, I'm not quite sure what to do. If anyone has some advice, that would be great. Thanks in advance.

Can anyone tell me how to post pictures, by the way? I'm not sure how to do that but I would like to show what my core looks like. Thanks.


----------



## emolover (Oct 17, 2012)

My advice, get a shenshou.


----------



## Hunter (Oct 18, 2012)

Haha, I looked at the title and clicked on it to post exactly what emolover said.

Buy a ShengShou.


----------



## Supersmash213 (Oct 18, 2012)

Well, I did a little bit of research, and I think that might be the way to go. Thanks guys.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 18, 2012)

while I agree with getting a shengshou, you two are being useless. What if he likes his V5? 

OP - Gluing it back together is okay. just know it is more prone to break.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 18, 2012)

Send v-cubes an email and they'll send you a new core if you get lucky.
Glue it back together.
Get a shengshou


----------



## McCuber16 (Oct 18, 2012)

You should try super glueing it then sand off any excess glue. If it falls apart again, then you can contact V-Cubes and order another core from them. However, Shengshous are a cheap alternative from V-Cubes. My Lan Lan center piece broke and I super glued it, The turning has been compromised slightly but it still is fine.


----------



## tx789 (Oct 18, 2012)

buy a shenshou if you like the v cube more buy another v cube or contact v cube about this


----------



## Supersmash213 (Oct 18, 2012)

I contacted V-Cube. I think I'll try supergluing the core tonight and test the results. Thanks again.


----------



## Meep (Oct 18, 2012)

I had my SS 5 core snap in half like yours and supergluing it made it only last one solve before it collapsed on me again. I managed to get several extra V-5 cores from V-Cubes though, so I ended up switching back to those.


----------



## narwhal (Feb 27, 2013)

*Broken Lanlan 4x4*

I recently was playing with my lanlan 4 by 4 when i heard a snap and the cube had a huge explosion. i examined it and noticed one of the stalks on a center piece had broken off. i tried to glue it a couple of times but after assembling it the piece broke after a few moves. is there anything i can do to fix it? if not where can i get a replacement part? thanks!


----------



## Johnnyman318 (Feb 27, 2013)

This happened to me... I tried gluing it back on with superglue and after a day it broke off. The stock is a stress point, and won't really be fixed. I guess you'll have to buy a new piece or cube unless someone else knows how to fix it.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 27, 2013)

if you glue it then it will just keep breaking

there probably arent any places that sell spare lanlan 4x4 parts.

get a shengshou v3or4


----------



## LukeMata11 (Feb 27, 2013)

You'll be fine.. i just smashed my 4x4 cus i couldnt get good solves, and i am about to build it again . It wont be sturdy enough to pick up unitl the first three layers are built, its pretty tough to build though good luck


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 27, 2013)

LukeMata11 said:


> You'll be fine.. i just smashed my 4x4 cus i couldnt get good solves, and i am about to build it again . It wont be sturdy enough to pick up unitl the first three layers are built, its pretty tough to build though good luck



disassembled != broken


----------



## LukeMata11 (Mar 2, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> disassembled != broken



your wrong kid.. i literally just put mine back together, you just need to know how to do it


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 2, 2013)

I have some parts that I can send to you If its a white 4x4 then I can help you.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 2, 2013)

I guess he didn't get the != and read it as =


----------



## jonlin (Mar 3, 2013)

LukeMata11 said:


> your wrong kid.. i literally just put mine back together, you just need to know how to do it



He means broken as the piece is literally shattered.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 3, 2013)

Exactly. And assembling a lanlan is easy as pie, done it a number of times myself and even tensioned the core (yes you CAN tension that thing despite common belief you cannot).


----------



## LukeMata11 (Mar 3, 2013)

My piece shattered, my mommy bought me gorilla glue


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 3, 2013)

I hope the glue will be enough to hold the piece together. Fingers crossed.


----------



## LukeMata11 (Mar 3, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> I hope the glue will be enough to hold the piece together. Fingers crossed.



Yep got one solve in!


----------



## tommyrubiks (Mar 7, 2013)

*Issue with my Maru 4x4*

The tension screws on two sides are silver, and turn very well. The others are bronze-ish color and they are larger with larger springs and they almost do not turn. I contacted ICM and they could not help me. I have tried lubricating it, tensioning it... Nothing is working. Anyone want to try and diagnose my issue? I can't even play with my 4x4 that's how bad this is.


----------



## soup (Mar 7, 2013)

1. Throw in garbage.
2. Obtain new cube.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 7, 2013)

Ouch.. throwing away a maru cube isn't something you just do.

Can you make a youtube vid of it?
Maybe also show the innards and such?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 9, 2013)

Considering I have been getting PMs on this.. maybe pictures can help. 

I am not that at home on the Maru's, but having different screws in one cube is something that is bad to start out with, so I'd suggest in any case to get them all the same.

If you recently purchased the cube then this is bad form of the seller, because with that the cube is basically faulty and they should fix this issue for you for free.
If so and they refuse to do so, you can open a complaint in paypal (if you used paypal) or ebay (if you used them contact ebay, not paypal) to get the issue resolved.

I was under the impression this is a new cube, so if this is the case, that is the only thing I can really advise. In new cubes you'd rather not want to start doing things before contacting the seller and giving them a shot at fixing it, otherwise they will state that it's your own fault for messing with it yourself in the first place.


----------



## fhein (Mar 9, 2013)

I think my Zhanchi might have some issues.. Or maybe I do.. Difficult to tell.

Got the idea that I should begin cubing a few weeks ago so I bought a stickerless Zhanchi and followed crazybadcuber's tutorial on how to lube it. Only cube I had to compare with was a 2x2 Eastsheen which I had bought in a local toy store, and with its corner cutting and no lockups the Zhanchi did of course feel like a very good cube. However, it has a kind of gluey feel to it, it's very clicky/bumpy and worst of all it deforms (turns into a rhombohedron - a word which I incidentally learned today) very easily when I try to do trigger moves.

I assumed I was doing something wrong.. Maybe wrong screw tensions, too much lube or maybe I just needed more experience. But then I bought a Guhong v2 and it was perfect in every way; it felt fast, smooth and always stayed in perfect cubic form. Is it really supposed to be this big difference between these two models?

If I grab two adjacent corners and pull them away from each other, I get a gap of ca 7mm on each side on the edge piece between them on the Guhong. If I do the same on the Zhanchi I have to use more force and can still only get a gap of ca 5 mm, but if I loosen the screws any further it can't corner cut and I think the torpedo is the only thing preventing it from popping. Both are lubed the same way using the same lube.

*UPDATE:* It turns out one of the center pieces was from a GuHong 2. I've dremel-ed it to look more like a Zhanzhi center and the cube is much better now. They gluey feeling was from using too much lube so it was easier to fix.

*UPDATE2:* Got a replacement center from the shop and now the cube is nice.


----------



## Dadd (Aug 28, 2015)

*Weilong Problem- What to do?*

Hey guys, I am in a big situation.

So I was going to lubricate my Weilong V2,
But I couldn't take out the edge.
So I used a flathead,
and a corner popped out and two of the end parts of the corner fell off (the long black weird looking things on the end of the corner).
So I tried to superglue it back together,
No luck.
Tried again,
And it ripped off part of the sticker.

So now I can't use my Weilong. Is there any way I can fix it without getting a new one (like a replacement corner)?
Thanks for the help.

P.S. I can't find the broken off pieces, so don't suggest glue.


----------



## Anubis (Aug 28, 2015)

You know what's funny? That happened to me last night. But a little differently, see, One of the end parts fell off a corner so I went to super glue it back together, no luck. So I put it in and it still works fine but it twists a lot and pops more so I shall wait with you.


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 28, 2015)

Dadd said:


> Hey guys, I am in a big situation.
> 
> So I was going to lubricate my Weilong V2,
> But I couldn't take out the edge.
> ...



Oh wow, that's really bad luck... but replacement corners can be found here, including WeiLong V2 pieces: http://thecubicle.us/replacement-parts-p-2983.html You should probably specify which colors the corner had on it. Good luck!


----------



## Dadd (Aug 29, 2015)

DGCubes said:


> Oh wow, that's really bad luck... but replacement corners can be found here, including WeiLong V2 pieces: http://thecubicle.us/replacement-parts-p-2983.html You should probably specify which colors the corner had on it. Good luck!



Thanks, DG! I didn't know they had replacement parts like corners and edges.

P.S. Keep posting cool vids!


----------



## puzzl3add1ct (Sep 8, 2015)

Dadd said:


> Hey guys, I am in a big situation.
> 
> So I was going to lubricate my Weilong V2,
> But I couldn't take out the edge.
> ...


Next time just unscrew the center


----------



## Killbox (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi.
I have a Weilong V2, and when solving,it fell down. Damn it.

No big issues but a few corners separated into three pieces,and a few edges into two. No biggie, I got them back together but one corner actually broke. I can't really explain it, I'm posting a picture.


The first one is the broken piece connector. The second is the corner reassembled.I'm having problems with twists right now. I don't think The Cubicle won't ship to my location without charging a delivery fees that'll just cost as much as a new Weilong . Is there any way I can fix this at home ?


----------



## William Ko (Feb 27, 2016)

Killbox said:


> Hi.
> I have a Weilong V2, and when solving,it fell down. Damn it.
> 
> No big issues but a few corners separated into three pieces,and a few edges into two. No biggie, I got them back together but one corner actually broke. I can't really explain it, I'm posting a picture.
> ...



I don't think you can fix it unless you have some tools for modding. I'm not sure, because I've never seen a Weilong, but I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 27, 2016)

Killbox said:


> Hi.
> I have a Weilong V2, and when solving,it fell down. Damn it.
> 
> No big issues but a few corners separated into three pieces,and a few edges into two. No biggie, I got them back together but one corner actually broke. I can't really explain it, I'm posting a picture.
> ...



maybe try to superglue the broken pieces?


----------



## Killbox (Feb 27, 2016)

William Ko said:


> I don't think you can fix it unless you have some tools for modding. I'm not sure, because I've never seen a Weilong, but I'm pretty sure.



You're not sure but you're pretty pretty sure it can't be fixed?;-) 
Just kidding.
I'll get some nodding tools,just tell me what to do.


----------



## Killbox (Feb 27, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> maybe try to superglue the broken pieces?


 The broken part is lost of course. I tried looking for it but no luck

If you are telling me to glue the three corner pieces together, I think that'll just ruin the Cube. One heavy corner piece would be awkwsrd
And if the glue by any chance got out of the corner and spread to other pieces or maybe the core,I'd have a souvenir Weilong. 
And I won't be able to take it apart to clean it and stuff,like I do every 3 months.


----------



## The Cube Fixer (Jan 23, 2019)

eastamazonantidote said:


> *V-Cube 7 Core Broken*
> 
> Skip a paragraph if you don't want the story.
> 
> ...


you can give it to me to fix if you want.


----------



## The Cube Fixer (Jan 23, 2019)

royzabeast said:


> *Broken edge piece*
> 
> So if anyone's used a third model type A cube, you know it feels like it'll fall apart in your hands. So I was solving my new cube, had it for about a week and it popped. Ok, no biggy, but one of the edge pieces broke . Has this happened to anybody else? I was thinking if I should try superglueing it back into place. Do you think the people at HKnowstore would send me a replacement ?


you can send it to me if you want to fix.


----------

